# Study Sees Health, Economic Benefits of City Cycling



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is obvious and should be the first thing promoted. Electric bikes would make things easier for lots of people living in hilly areas.

Most trips could be made by bicycle too. It might take a little longer, but without big cars and trucks on the same roads, it isn't that bad.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Don’t worry about cars and trucks. My 40 year old son while riding his bicycle was clipped by a motorcycle in a hit and run. His collarbone was broken. He had to drive his van for six weeks until he healed. Kind of canceled all the clean air he was making.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

My city has over 300 miles of bicycle trails, and will be close to 400 pretty soon. It is much easier when you don't have to worry about cars and trucks on the same road.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Bike trails and lanes are great and there can’t be too many as far as I am concerned. I am just venting about the hit and run by a motorcycle no less. I keep threatening to build an e-bicycle or a pusher and even have enough parts for a good start. There are benefits of bicycling but health can be argued to some degree. One is if you ride in traffic you are breathing harder than normal so you are sucking up exhaust fumes at a greater rate. How many of you have been tooling down the road in you’re EV with the top off or the windows down and you get behind some junker pumping a quart off blue oil smoke every mile. It is even worse if you are peddling a bicycle.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm still hoping that one day all/most people in motor vehicles see people on bicycles as equals, with equal rights to the road space.

Once it was common for people to be prejudiced towards people of different skin colour or gender, now it is considerably less so.
Maybe it will, one day, be the same for people riding bicycles.

Our road laws here say that a bicycle has as much right to be on the road as a car and should be treated as if it were a car by other drivers, especially when overtaking or pulling out.

However, experience of many cyclists here seem to show that drivers often treat cyclists as if they were second class citizens who have no right to be sharing space with them, on the roads or elsewhere.

Also the onus seems to be on the cyclist to be seen (not that hi-viz, lights and flags make them any more noticable to drivers who don't bother to look!) and not on the driver to bother seeing them.


----------

